# I have two Arnis styles to choose from.



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry for the poor title, i have two FMA styles to choose from and was wondering if somone could help me.  I am planning to go look at them but there is only so much you an pick up in a lesson.   

A DM might be best as im hesitant to reveal details about my location past country and maybe county, if you want details of clubs i have to choose from, i found two overarching info sheets for them. 

The first one i have is this: Dacayana UK 

And the second one doesnt have a website for it, but this seems to be relating to it Lightning Scientific Arnis - FMA Pulse

Im at a impass i dont know much or anything about these. 

The only thing i can say is i would prefer the more combat orientated out of the two of them.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 13, 2018)

What you can pick up in a lesson (or two) is the quality of the instructor, and the vibe of the school and the other students. Realistically there are only so many ways to swing a stick, check out both schools, see which one you prefer.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 13, 2018)

Check out the classes. How do you like the instructor and other participants? It is far more important you like them than specifically what you are training.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 13, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Check out the classes. How do you like the instructor and other participants? It is far more important you like them than specifically what you are training.



Going sometime this or next month if everything plans out.    I have seen more videos on the second one so thats kind of got me leaning towards them.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 13, 2018)

Rat said:


> Going sometime this or next month if everything plans out.    I have seen more videos on the second one so thats kind of got me leaning towards them.



As a addition to this as i cant edit it:

My main concern regarding this is if these are good examples of the arnis styles.    



frank raud said:


> Realistically there are only so many ways to swing a stick



Funny you would say that, a bartitsu society recommends arnis or some other stick fighting styles if you want to try to reconstruct bartitsus cane fighting.


----------



## Anarax (Jul 15, 2018)

Rat said:


> Sorry for the poor title, i have two FMA styles to choose from and was wondering if somone could help me.  I am planning to go look at them but there is only so much you an pick up in a lesson.
> 
> A DM might be best as im hesitant to reveal details about my location past country and maybe county, if you want details of clubs i have to choose from, i found two overarching info sheets for them.
> 
> ...



Both websites make it difficult to get a feel for what they actually do. However, FMA Pulse seems to have a more contemporary influence. I would check them both out and see what you like more.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pick the better school, not the alleged better style.  Who’s teaching, how it’s being taught and applied, and who you’re trained alongside are far more important than the differences in these schools’ styles.

Go in and visit.  If you see ridiculousness, leave.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Go in and visit. If you see ridiculousness, leave.



No idea what that looks like for Arnis, some of the drills look like they have no/little tempo.


----------



## Anarax (Jul 15, 2018)

Rat said:


> No idea what that looks like for Arnis, some of the drills look like they have no/little tempo.


Filipino Martial Arts(Kali, Arnis, Escrima) has a lot of drills. I agree from an outsider's perceptive it's difficult to gauge for the purpose of the drill isn't easy to pick up on. 

Try and gauge the skill of the instructor and students. Do they seem to know what they're doing? Does the instructor seem knowledgeable? What is the curriculum comprised of?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 18, 2018)

anything else i should look for?     Other than confidence in students and general happiness of them.


----------



## Anarax (Jul 19, 2018)

Rat said:


> anything else i should look for? Other than confidence in students and general happiness of them.



How thoroughly the instructor explain things is the only other non-technical criteria I can think of. FMA classes are usually very informal and have are more free-flow. I would suggest sharing your experiences after you attend, that way we have more to go on.


----------

